# Boone and Crocket cull BUCK!



## railbird (Jan 2, 2009)

Nice cull!


----------



## Jasmillertime (Mar 23, 2010)

that is definitely an interesting deer. nice deer


----------



## CaptDocHoliday (Feb 3, 2011)

Dude! Thats sick-nasty! Awesome buck!


----------



## Grinmaker (Sep 22, 2008)

Anybody know the story on this deer ? Heck of a buck !!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MEGABITE (May 21, 2004)

The guy doesn't look too happy. My smile wouldn't even fit in the pic if it were me! haha


----------



## cpthook (Jan 16, 2008)

insane, high fence or??? lots of supplemental feeding??


----------



## Auer Power (Jun 16, 2009)

MEGABITE said:


> The guy doesn't look too happy. My smile wouldn't even fit in the pic if it were me! haha


He didn't realize how big it'd be after photoshopped.. BWAHAHA!


----------



## Icetrey (Oct 8, 2007)

There was another thread about this deer a few weeks ago. Some people were saying something about it being killed in Uvalde. Can't really remember everything, not sure what else was said either


----------



## WoodDuck Wizard (Nov 18, 2007)

Wow 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Longhorn69 (Nov 28, 2011)

That deer was killed on the Bass Ranch in S.TX. Not sure of the hunter but the ranch is one of many owned by the Bass family out of DFW area.


----------



## texas8point (Dec 18, 2006)

Wow ! No cull to me but ok.


----------



## jimk (May 28, 2004)

I'm impressed...unusual but impressive!


----------



## Sportsdoc (May 22, 2009)

always nice to have a non-typical on the wall for a conversation piece.


----------



## Ron Ron Murray (Mar 5, 2008)

THAT........is an awesome buck !!!!!!!!!! Give me a deer with alot of character, anyday. But then again, I'll take a big 8 pointer over any of these sticker -type deer.


----------



## Pablo (May 21, 2004)

Holy G-2's Batman!


----------



## Waymore (Jul 6, 2011)

railbird said:


> Nice cull!


You may call it a cull, but it's a record book buck to me. What 16 inch tines?


----------



## brush popper (Jan 13, 2009)

So if the chest cavity is still there where's the rest of the body??? Maybe he doesn't know how to cape him??


----------



## Txsdukhntr (Feb 25, 2010)

Wow..Too Cool...


----------



## activescrape (Jan 8, 2006)

Some kind of rack right there.


----------



## sharksurfer66 (Sep 17, 2005)

love the curl on his left side!


----------



## Grande Venado (Aug 11, 2005)

Wow


----------



## cgerace19 (Jul 17, 2008)

I don't what is wrong with this pic but it doesn't seem natural. Photoshopped maybe?


----------



## Law Dog (Jul 27, 2010)

Awesome buck!


----------



## chardog (Oct 13, 2011)

Man that's an awsome buck.. one of the biggest challenges shooting farm deer.. you raise them like a heard of cows then slaughter them... i hear u can even feed farm deer straight out of your hand...


----------



## Game On (Apr 28, 2008)

chardog said:


> Man that's an awsome buck.. one of the biggest challenges shooting farm deer.. you raise them like a heard of cows then slaughter them... i hear u can even feed farm deer straight out of your hand...


You're unreal man, I've seen you post negative comments on several threads lately. It seems like whenever someone posts a pic of a good deer you've got to throw out some ******** comment. The Bass ranch does not farm raise deer, and neither does the Nunley Chittum. Just because you see a picture of a good deer doesn't mean that it grew up in a pen. Ever heard of properly managing a deer herd, and proper nutrition? It works wonders. Get over your jealousy issue and get your facts straight before you start talking **** cause you just look like a fool.

Just my .02


----------



## spurgersalty (Jun 29, 2010)

chardog said:


> Man that's an awsome buck.. one of the biggest challenges shooting farm deer.. you raise them like a heard of cows then slaughter them... i hear u can even feed farm deer straight out of your hand...


Can someone translate this for me. I don't speak and can't read ******* .


----------



## slabnabbin (May 25, 2010)

spurgersalty said:


> Can someone translate this for me. I don't speak and can't read ******* .


I think it says I wish we had deer like that in Dayton!


----------



## Dry Fly (Jul 23, 2011)

Ever heard of properly managing a deer herd, and proper nutrition? It works wonders. 
[/QUOTE]

Fool?....Hahaha. That's what my buddies do with their cattle, manage them and make sure they get the proper nutrition.

All I see is deer. Never been big on antlers, I prefer the taste and sport.


----------



## Game On (Apr 28, 2008)

Dry Fly said:


> Ever heard of properly managing a deer herd, and proper nutrition? It works wonders.


Fool?....Hahaha. That's what my buddies do with their cattle, manage them and make sure they get the proper nutrition.

All I see is deer. Never been big on antlers, I prefer the taste and sport.[/QUOTE]

Some of you guys crack me up, if you think that managing deer is "farming deer" and the same thing as running a cattle operation you are a fool, plain and simple. Just cause you selectively shoot deer and let others grow doesn't mean that you can feed them by hand.


----------



## chardog (Oct 13, 2011)

score and age this deer please... he is on low fence but they still free range......


----------



## Tommy2000 (Mar 23, 2008)

Part of the hunters left hand is missing. Straight cut, during the photoshopping would be my guess. The deer's face is certainly photoshopped.


----------



## BEER4BAIT (Jun 24, 2005)

farm raised 2coolers now days ruin this site fuggin sheeple. nothing but super hunters and jr GW's


----------



## Knifeman (Sep 27, 2009)

Maybe Mont needs to put an age limit on the site and a BS filter. Can't we just enjoy a pic of a nice deer. Well you got my 2cents.


----------



## Game On (Apr 28, 2008)

Knifeman said:


> Maybe Mont needs to put an age limit on the site and a BS filter. Can't we just enjoy a pic of a nice deer. Well you got my 2cents.


X2 don't see why people bash other people for killing a good buck, and act like they know how and where they killed it.


----------



## chardog (Oct 13, 2011)

Game On said:


> X2 don't see why people bash other people for killing a good buck, and act like they know how and where they killed it.


 Ok well your right, but i do call things like i SEE them, and if i see a buck with swarlling horns or a buck with a 10 inch drop tine then you would be foolish to believe that those deer were not high fenced and jacked with protein. Also for heavens sake do you really think a low fence makes them free ranging? All that does is keep the hogs out... them deer arnt going anywhere. Point in the story is I have pride when i kill a deer that i know i had to work for, because truly that is what makes you a hunter... like they say it's called hunting not shooting i know you 2cool fellas have heard that saying. So sit there and say that i dont know what im talking about but i will out hunt you if we had to use hunting skills and not sit in a 10' by 10' deer stand and watch a herd of deer and then you shoot and they stand there and keep grazing... so get real you horn hungry fools!!


----------



## spurgersalty (Jun 29, 2010)

chardog said:


> Ok well your right, but i do call things like i SEE them, and if i see a buck with swarlling horns or a buck with a 10 inch drop tine then you would be foolish to believe that those deer were not high fenced and jacked with protein. Also for heavens sake do you really think a low fence makes them free ranging? All that does is keep the hogs out... them deer arnt going anywhere. Point in the story is I have pride when i kill a deer that i know i had to work for, because truly that is what makes you a hunter... like they say it's called hunting not shooting i know you 2cool fellas have heard that saying. So sit there and say that i dont know what im talking about but i will out hunt you if we had to use hunting skills and not sit in a 10' by 10' deer stand and watch a herd of deer and then you shoot and they stand there and keep grazing... so get real you horn hungry fools!!


Yep, never seen a deer jump a 4' fence.


----------



## BEER4BAIT (Jun 24, 2005)

chardog said:


> Ok well your right, but i do call things like i SEE them, and if i see a buck with swarlling horns or a buck with a 10 inch drop tine then you would be foolish to believe that those deer were not high fenced and jacked with protein. Also for heavens sake do you really think a low fence makes them free ranging? All that does is keep the hogs out... them deer arnt going anywhere. Point in the story is I have pride when i kill a deer that i know i had to work for, because truly that is what makes you a hunter... like they say it's called hunting not shooting i know you 2cool fellas have heard that saying. So sit there and say that i dont know what im talking about but i will out hunt you if we had to use hunting skills and not sit in a 10' by 10' deer stand and watch a herd of deer and then you shoot and they stand there and keep grazing... so get real you horn hungry fools!!


open your mouth remove all doubt. ha ha picka te matarena


----------



## Capt. Marcus Canales (Aug 25, 2005)

chardog said:


> Ok well your right, but i do call things like i SEE them, and if i see a buck with swarlling horns or a buck with a 10 inch drop tine then you would be foolish to believe that those deer were not high fenced and jacked with protein. Also for heavens sake do you really think a low fence makes them free ranging? All that does is keep the hogs out... them deer arnt going anywhere. Point in the story is I have pride when i kill a deer that i know i had to work for, because truly that is what makes you a hunter... like they say it's called hunting not shooting i know you 2cool fellas have heard that saying. So sit there and say that i dont know what im talking about but i will out hunt you if we had to use hunting skills and not sit in a 10' by 10' deer stand and watch a herd of deer and then you shoot and they stand there and keep grazing... so get real you horn hungry fools!!


Soooo, you are a "hunter", now what?

Who deems a individual sport has to be hard or easy?

You come on here bashing a fellow hunter for his kill, but then beat your chest as to say you are the best.....so I ask, in life, you hunted hard for a deer you didnt really need to kill, now what? A super chest patch, a cookie, throne of Thor to sit upon?

Seriously, now what?

Sent from my T&A mobile viewr via Tapatalk


----------



## chardog (Oct 13, 2011)

spurgersalty said:


> Yep, never seen a deer jump a 4' fence.


Hey whatever helps you sleep at night.


----------



## BEER4BAIT (Jun 24, 2005)

I wish I could hunt and know all the things chardik knows


----------



## spurgersalty (Jun 29, 2010)

chardog said:


> Hey whatever helps you sleep at night.


A coupla beerz and a Tempur Pedic?


----------



## BEER4BAIT (Jun 24, 2005)

hey 4 foot fence keeps hogs out dam we got them licked now


----------



## chardog (Oct 13, 2011)

osoobsessed said:


> Soooo, you are a "hunter", now what?
> 
> Who deems a individual sport has to be hard or easy?
> 
> ...


 I shoot a deer if it is legal. Like dry fly i shoot deer for the meat not for the horns.. Dont get me wrong i dont mind to shoot a monster but not one that i dont have to work for... and i dont mean working hard as far as boosting him up with protein everyday, im talking about actually tracking and figuring out where and when he is gonna cross


----------



## BEER4BAIT (Jun 24, 2005)

Mont blow veiw..........thats the city right?


----------



## Tommy2000 (Mar 23, 2008)

It's not real.


----------



## chardog (Oct 13, 2011)

BEER4BAIT said:


> Mont blow veiw..........thats the city right?


 quit acting like a child, your 45 for heaven sake and you sound like a 16 year old


----------



## Capt. Marcus Canales (Aug 25, 2005)

chardog said:


> I shoot a deer if it is legal. Like dry fly i shoot deer for the meat not for the horns.. Dont get me wrong i dont mind to shoot a monster but not one that i dont have to work for... and i dont mean working hard as far as boosting him up with protein everyday, im talking about actually tracking and figuring out where and when he is gonna cross


So you do it for yourself in a way you can appreciate. Others do it in a way that "work" is meant in a different manner.

In the grand scheme of things, it really doesnt matter how you do it, honestly. I like a nice rack just like the other guy and if you say you dont, yer just kidding yerself or you wouldnt ne wrapped up with what others do with "horn" like on this thread.

But honestly, you pursued that animal the hard way, now what?

In all honesty, its going to be people that **** on other hunters for the way they pursue a sport that is gonna finish hunting. Hrck, look at what the HSUS and PETA are doing right now, first with their dramatic HF canned hunt show and now the new legislation of the "3 exotics".....they win those 2 things, hunting as you and I know it will be done, small steps each time will kill it all for all of us, but too many people have such a small mind NOT to see that....instead, we bash each other.

Sent from my T&A mobile viewr via Tapatalk


----------



## spurgersalty (Jun 29, 2010)

I'm still curious as to how their hunting affects you so much you feel the need to critique it?


----------



## BEER4BAIT (Jun 24, 2005)

dont u have pizza to deliver?


----------



## Capt. Marcus Canales (Aug 25, 2005)

BEER4BAIT said:


> dont u have pizza to deliver?


Mmmmmm, pizza....we just had wings. Lol

Sent from my T&A mobile viewr via Tapatalk


----------



## chardog (Oct 13, 2011)

BEER4BAIT said:


> dont u have pizza to deliver?


 No lol i actually have a degree and more than likely have a better job than you do sir.. im not on here to talk trash to anyone. I'm just putting my opinion out there.


----------



## BretE (Jan 24, 2008)

How do you know that's a "farm deer"?


----------



## chardog (Oct 13, 2011)

Brete said:


> How do you know that's a "farm deer"?


 The horns on the deer speak for me..


----------



## spurgersalty (Jun 29, 2010)

Brete said:


> How do you know that's a "farm deer"?


He's 24, he knows everything.


----------



## Capt. Marcus Canales (Aug 25, 2005)

chardog said:


> The horns on the deer speak for me..


So please explain other weird racks that have come off other ranches that are LF.....i mean, racks are all different in every aspect....i dont have pics at the moment, but I can post some tomorrow from my pc.

Sent from my T&A mobile viewr via Tapatalk


----------



## BretE (Jan 24, 2008)

LOL...... I hunt the area that deer was killed in. You might be surprised at the non "farm deer"........we've taken some pretty nice deer over the years on the low fence non farm ranch.......Some that would out score that one easily....


----------



## chardog (Oct 13, 2011)

Again guys i don't think a low fence does and justice for me. I know they can jump over them, but i dont think that they do.


----------



## Capt. Marcus Canales (Aug 25, 2005)

Brete said:


> LOL...... I hunt the area that deer was killed in. You might be surprised at the non "farm deer"........we've taken some pretty nice deer over the years on the low fence non farm ranch.......Some that would out score that one easily....


But the antlers speak to me, Brete....they tell me the story. :biggrin:

Sent from my T&A mobile viewr via Tapatalk


----------



## BretE (Jan 24, 2008)

chardog said:


> Again guys i don't think a low fence does and justice for me. I know they can jump over them, but i dont think that they do.


Huh?


----------



## spurgersalty (Jun 29, 2010)

Brete said:


> LOL...... I hunt the area that deer was killed in. You might be surprised at the non "farm deer"........we've taken some pretty nice deer over the years on the low fence non farm ranch.......Some that would out score that one easily....


A low fence oh the horror!! They have no where to go, or to run to,or to hide. You savage!


----------



## BretE (Jan 24, 2008)

osoobsessed said:


> But the antlers speak to me, Brete....they tell me the story. :biggrin:
> 
> Sent from my T&A mobile viewr via Tapatalk


LOL........I can't seem to hear them yet!


----------



## Capt. Marcus Canales (Aug 25, 2005)

Brete said:


> LOL........I can't seem to hear them yet!


You half mush too learns, grasshoppa. :biggrin:

Sent from my T&A mobile viewr via Tapatalk


----------



## chardog (Oct 13, 2011)

Brete said:


> LOL........I can't seem to hear them yet!


 tell me then why have a low fence if they are able to free range? just sounds like a waste of money to me.


----------



## BretE (Jan 24, 2008)

osoobsessed said:


> You half mush too learns, grasshoppa. :biggrin:
> 
> Sent from my T&A mobile viewr via Tapatalk


I guess.... I've only been hunting the ranch for 20 years!........lol


----------



## spurgersalty (Jun 29, 2010)

chardog said:


> tell me then why have a low fence if they are able to free range? just sounds like a waste of money to me.


You're against high fences, yet it seems a waste of money to low fence? When you find yourself in a hole, put the shovel down, and QUIT DIGGING!


----------



## BretE (Jan 24, 2008)

chardog said:


> tell me then why have a low fence if they are able to free range? just sounds like a waste of money to me.


I don't care to hunt hi fence, just my preference......no offense to anyone that does......


----------



## Capt. Marcus Canales (Aug 25, 2005)

chardog said:


> tell me then why have a low fence if they are able to free range? just sounds like a waste of money to me.


Como se que?

What is LF?

Sent from my T&A mobile viewr via Tapatalk


----------



## chardog (Oct 13, 2011)

spurgersalty said:


> You're against high fences, yet it seems a waste of money to low fence? When you find yourself in a hole, put the shovel down, and QUIT DIGGING!


 Yes i am totally against a high fence, and a low fence as well because i think it works just like a high fence. Like stated early i think it works like a barrier, and when your keeping trofs of protein for them they arnt going anywhere past that fence.. now im asking why have a fence at all if they free range just the same as if their were a low fence around them.


----------



## Capt. Marcus Canales (Aug 25, 2005)

chardog said:


> Yes i am totally against a high fence, and a low fence as well because i think it works just like a high fence. Like stated early i think it works like a barrier, and when your keeping trofs of protein for them they arnt going anywhere past that fence.. now im asking why have a fence at all if they free range just the same as if their were a low fence around them.


Sorry man, I just lost it....

You do know the difference between low fence and high fence, right?

Sent from my T&A mobile viewr via Tapatalk


----------



## BretE (Jan 24, 2008)

chardog said:


> Yes i am totally against a high fence, and a low fence as well because i think it works just like a high fence. Like stated early i think it works like a barrier, and when your keeping trofs of protein for them they arnt going anywhere past that fence.. now im asking why have a fence at all if they free range just the same as if their were a low fence around them.


The low fence does a really good job of keeping the cows contained......


----------



## BEER4BAIT (Jun 24, 2005)

are u for real? did u wear a white helmet in school?


----------



## broadonrod (Feb 26, 2010)

chardog said:


> Yes i am totally against a high fence, and a low fence as well because i think it works just like a high fence. Like stated early i think it works like a barrier, and when your keeping trofs of protein for them they arnt going anywhere past that fence.. now im asking why have a fence at all if they free range just the same as if their were a low fence around them.


I wish you knew what you were talking about Lol ...


----------



## chardog (Oct 13, 2011)

Brete said:


> The low fence does a really good job of keeping the cows contained......


 Ok that's what i wanted to know. Now next question. Your telling me that those deer leave? Or do mainly they stay within the fence?


----------



## Capt. Marcus Canales (Aug 25, 2005)

chardog said:


> Ok that's what i wanted to know. Now next question. Your telling me that those deer leave? Or do mainly they stay within the fence?


They see the cattle fence and run like hail..... Lol

Sent from my T&A mobile viewr via Tapatalk


----------



## chardog (Oct 13, 2011)

osoobsessed said:


> They see the cattle fence and run like hail..... Lol
> 
> Sent from my T&A mobile viewr via Tapatalk


 haha i wouldnt doubt it


----------



## wolffman73 (Nov 30, 2011)

Seriously man, put down the shovel.


----------



## BretE (Jan 24, 2008)

I hunt 4200 acres in Zavala and 9000 acres in Maverick county......we see a lot of "next year deer" on the 4200 never to be seen again...... The 9000, not so much.....


----------



## Capt. Marcus Canales (Aug 25, 2005)

chardog said:


> haha i wouldnt doubt it


Ok, im just messing around, but if you honestly think a LF contains deer, then you need some of this moonshine im drinking. Lol

Sent from my T&A mobile viewr via Tapatalk


----------



## Bukkskin (Oct 21, 2009)

chardog said:


> I shoot a deer if it is legal. Like dry fly i shoot deer for the meat not for the horns.. Dont get me wrong i dont mind to shoot a monster but not one that i dont have to work for... and i dont mean working hard as far as boosting him up with protein everyday, im talking about actually tracking and figuring out where and when he is gonna cross


Chardog, your jealousy just Beams across this site, LMAO. I Hunt Old Mexico, 8,000 acres between the 2 of us. I shoot my bucks at 40 yards, out of the truck,when I shoot. That is real hunting, before the human factor is added. If you want to hunt your 40 acres(with 8 guns,LOL) in the middle of all the other 40 acre tracts, where a deer dare not show himself in daylight hours,so be it. But, quit throwing out your negative comments everytime a pic of a deer that is way bigger than anything that you will ever kill is posted. You crack me up, but irritate me a little too.hwell:
Go shoot your 100" deer before the neighbor does.:walkingsm


----------



## chardog (Oct 13, 2011)

osoobsessed said:


> Ok, im just messing around, but if you honestly think a LF contains deer, then you need some of this moonshine im drinking. Lol
> 
> Sent from my T&A mobile viewr via Tapatalk


 I really do think it does keep them contained but thats just my opinion... im done with this argument it's already made me tired... im gonna get ready for my duck hunt in the am... and i wish you could pass me some of that moonshine ive never had it... but from what i hear im missing out!


----------



## wolffman73 (Nov 30, 2011)

Can I talk you into a garden spade at least?


----------



## Game On (Apr 28, 2008)

chardog said:


> Yes i am totally against a high fence, and a low fence as well because i think it works just like a high fence. Like stated early i think it works like a barrier, and when your keeping trofs of protein for them they arnt going anywhere past that fence.. now im asking why have a fence at all if they free range just the same as if their were a low fence around them.


Sorry to say it to you again my friend but by what you are saying, it is obvious that you know very little about this subject. Deer don't jump over low fences??? Wow I learned something new tonight!!! Please tell me how deer are killed so much on the high ways?? Oh maybe they are just born in the bar ditches and live there their whole lives.... So you don't know me but you say you can out hunt me? What makes you think that? I sit in the brush my friend and this time of year you are lucky to find a day where I am not in the brush with rattling horns in my hand. Only farm deer get big racks and big drops? I have killed some really good deer and not one has been on a deer farm!! 10 inch drops.....***** i killed a native buck with an 11 inch drop. Killed a buck with a 7.5 inch drop a few weeks ago on a new piece of property we inherited that NO ONE has stepped foot on in 20 years, no blinds, no feeders, just real hunting


----------



## Capt. Marcus Canales (Aug 25, 2005)

chardog said:


> I really do think it does keep them contained but thats just my opinion... im done with this argument it's already made me tired... im gonna get ready for my duck hunt in the am... and i wish you could pass me some of that moonshine ive never had it... but from what i hear im missing out!


Its good stuff, client gave me some and would love to share it.

In all seriousness though, a "LF" or cattle fence is usually about 4ft high, contains cattle, anything else goes over, under or thru it, if they want. Most people use LF for property boundaries as well.

Sent from my T&A mobile viewr via Tapatalk


----------



## broadonrod (Feb 26, 2010)

Bukkskin said:


> Chardog, your jealousy just Beams across this site, LMAO. I Hunt Old Mexico, 8,000 acres between the 2 of us. I shoot my bucks at 40 yards, out of the truck,when I shoot. That is real hunting, before the human factor is added. If you want to hunt your 40 acres(with 8 guns,LOL) in the middle of all the other 40 acre tracts, where a deer dare not show himself in daylight hours,so be it. But, quit throwing out your negative comments everytime a pic of a deer that is way bigger than anything that you will ever kill is posted. You crack me up, but irritate me a little too.hwell:
> Go shoot your 100" deer before the neighbor does.:walkingsm


----------



## chardog (Oct 13, 2011)

Bukkskin said:


> Chardog, your jealousy just Beams across this site, LMAO. I Hunt Old Mexico, 8,000 acres between the 2 of us. I shoot my bucks at 40 yards, out of the truck,when I shoot. That is real hunting, before the human factor is added. If you want to hunt your 40 acres(with 8 guns,LOL) in the middle of all the other 40 acre tracts, where a deer dare not show himself in daylight hours,so be it. But, quit throwing out your negative comments everytime a pic of a deer that is way bigger than anything that you will ever kill is posted. You crack me up, but irritate me a little too.hwell:
> Go shoot your 100" deer before the neighbor does.:walkingsm


 from the back ground in your profile pic i think you should choose your battle in this argument... and one day when i wanna shoot a 10,000 deer i can bc i do have the money to do so... i just choose not to


----------



## rusty2009 (Mar 5, 2010)

Chardog those fences get in the way when you driving around at night from forest to forest spot lighting deer at night with all your hunting skills. If you don't know that the fences are to keep the cattle in on the ranches you aren't as smart or as good of a hunter as you think you are. I have hunted all over the state of Texas. If you have never hunted deep south Texas give it a try sometime without your spotlight then come back on here and tell how great a hunter you are. LOL


----------



## spurgersalty (Jun 29, 2010)

Tea spoon with his rate of excavation.


----------



## chardog (Oct 13, 2011)

rusty2009 said:


> Chardog those fences get in the way when you driving around at night from forest to forest spot lighting deer at night with all your hunting skills. If you don't know that the fences are to keep the cattle in on the ranches you aren't as smart or as good of a hunter as you think you are. I have hunted all over the state of Texas. If you have never hunted deep south Texas give it a try sometime without your spotlight then come back on here and tell how great a hunter you are. LOL


 im not an outlaw sir


----------



## spurgersalty (Jun 29, 2010)

chardog said:


> from the back ground in your profile pic i think you should choose your battle in this argument... and one day when i wanna shoot a 10,000 deer i can bc i do have the money to do so... i just choose not to


Haha, I knew the degree and job thing would lead to this post. Captain success! 
Can we come up with a crayon font for chardog?


----------



## devil1824 (Sep 4, 2010)

How the hail did I miss out on all this fun?.  I've been in my fair share of debates, but this is a little strange. Now we're arguing over any kind of fence? Chardog, unless u hunt from horse back with a spear or a long bow it's about time to put it to bed.


----------



## chardog (Oct 13, 2011)

devil1824 said:


> How the hail did I miss out on all this fun?.  I've been in my fair share of debates, but this is a little strange. Now we're arguing over any kind of fence? Chardog, unless u hunt from horse back with a spear or a long bow it's about time to put it to bed.


 Devil honestly i have actually been waiting on your 2cents lol...


----------



## Capt. Marcus Canales (Aug 25, 2005)

devil1824 said:


> How the hail did I miss out on all this fun?.  I've been in my fair share of debates, but this is a little strange. Now we're arguing over any kind of fence? Chardog, unless u hunt from horse back with a spear or a long bow it's about time to put it to bed.


They wake you up in the nursing home for yer meds and a quick net fix? :biggrin:

Sent from my T&A mobile viewr via Tapatalk


----------



## Game On (Apr 28, 2008)

*Here's a few of em*

Orale


----------



## chardog (Oct 13, 2011)

spurgersalty said:


> Haha, I knew the degree and job thing would lead to this post. Captain success!
> Can we come up with a crayon font for chardog?


 Do you have a problem with someone being successful? I'm not trying to rub it in, im just simply giving an example.. and i threw it out there earlier bc one dude got ahead of himself about delivering pizzas and i just had to put him in his place... im sorry if it came off cocky


----------



## railbird (Jan 2, 2009)

LOL, its like arguing with chugger and saltangler..... That sure is a nice deer!


----------



## spurgersalty (Jun 29, 2010)

Game On said:


> Orale


Hornady just came out with Zombie defense bullets, better be wearing a bpv. Cuz them eyes is telling


----------



## devil1824 (Sep 4, 2010)

I've been in some heated debates. I'm finally calming down. This pic was even in my local ace hardware in the hunting section but the dude was on the right side.


----------



## broadonrod (Feb 26, 2010)

Game On said:


> Orale


That deer looks like it came from a free range ranch but the guy on the pic looks to have come from a breeder pen Lmao !!!!!


----------



## spurgersalty (Jun 29, 2010)

railbird said:


> LOL, its like arguing with chugger and saltangler..... That sure is a nice deer!


Arsonist


----------



## chardog (Oct 13, 2011)

broadonrod said:


> That deer looks like it came from a free range ranch but the guy on the pic looks to have come from a breeder pen Lmao !!!!!


 hahahaha


----------



## dknut (Jul 18, 2006)

Since when does a low fence keep pigs out? 

Since when does a low fence keep deer in?

There sure are a lot of people investing a lot of money in high fence for a reason. I wonder if they know that a plain ole low fence would do the same trick??? hahaahhaha. 

This kids a joke.


----------



## chardog (Oct 13, 2011)

dknut said:


> Since when does a low fence keep pigs out?
> 
> Since when does a low fence keep deer in?
> 
> ...


 sssshhhhhhhhhhh


----------



## broadonrod (Feb 26, 2010)

We have a fence around the camp of our low fence deer farm and they still get in !!!! They took Davids coffee from him just after I snapped this picture ..... Brett


----------



## Bukkskin (Oct 21, 2009)

broadonrod said:


> We have a fence around the camp of our low fence deer farm and they still get in !!!! They took Davids coffee from him just after I snapped this picture ..... Brett


Brett, You need to cut 6"s off that feeder post before that "Poor" doe pulls a muscle in her neck.


----------



## broadonrod (Feb 26, 2010)

Bukkskin said:


> Brett, You need to cut 6"s off that feeder post before that "Poor" doe pulls a muscle in her neck.


Lol .... Those feed boards are a lot of fun they are about 50' from our camp grill..... Brett


----------



## Encinal (Jan 18, 2008)

I wonder why some people even hunt if it stresses them out so much.


----------



## boom! (Jul 10, 2004)

We are 100% shock collars and invisible fence.


----------



## State_Vet (Oct 10, 2006)

So if "low fences" keep deer in I guess "trees" keep ducks enclosed in a pond or lake.......That "pen shooting" waterfowl hunting should be outlawed:biggrin:


----------



## El Capitan de No Fish (Sep 20, 2007)

Fellas - BS will stop flying out of his mouth if you just ignore him.


----------



## Longhorn69 (Nov 28, 2011)

Daddy always said "You can't argue with an idiot, you'll never win!"


----------



## nate56 (Dec 11, 2010)

I didn't know this thread got this long... Ahh chit gotta get back to work now.. I think we all learned something from all of this... I dunno...


----------



## big john o (Aug 12, 2005)

chardog said:


> Again guys i don't think a low fence does and justice for me. *I know they can jump over them, but i dont think that they do*.


Have you never seen a deer jump a fence??


----------



## oOslikOo (Jul 13, 2010)

chardog said:


> Yes i am totally against a high fence, and a low fence as well because i think it works just like a high fence. Like stated early i think it works like a barrier, and when your keeping *trofs* of protein for them they arnt going anywhere past that fence.. now im asking why have a fence at all if they free range just the same as if their were a low fence around them.


Education sucked get a refund......


----------



## oOslikOo (Jul 13, 2010)

chardog said:


> Again guys i don't think a low fence does and justice for me. I know they can jump over them, but i dont think that they do.


So all these guys that put up a fence around their feeder to keep the cows out are actually keeping their deer out too?!?!?!?!? Hurry quick spread the word!

what a tool


----------



## Grande Venado (Aug 11, 2005)

This thread is hilarious.


----------



## nate56 (Dec 11, 2010)

I got fences up to keep ******** out ... fyi....


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

So, how long did it take you to get your degree from Phoenix Online anyway?

Seriously, if you don't know anything about a subject, why on earth would you come on here and want to argue about it? You're young, have you not learned yet how to make friends?

I go to the woods for 4 days and come back to a low fence argument. Who'd have thunk it?

I think it's just a ploy to get someone to invite him down to a high fenced or low fenced 5,000 acre ranch in South Texas. If not, he would sure eat his words about farm raised lmao.

I think one of you who has such a ranch should invite him down. Take him to the back corner and let him find his own way back to the camp. Give him an idea of just how big a place 5,000 + acres really is in the brush country.

TH


----------



## Anjinsan (Apr 24, 2011)

I think chardog wasn't saying deer can't jump low fence, just that if there's a consistent food supply, they'll choose not to.


----------



## wolffman73 (Nov 30, 2011)

Hmmm


----------



## spurgersalty (Jun 29, 2010)

wolffman73 said:


> Hmmm



Gots ta be photochopped


----------



## oOslikOo (Jul 13, 2010)

Its ok! you can call him back with a bucket of feed


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

> I think chardog wasn't saying deer can't jump low fence, just that if there's a consistent food supply, they'll choose not to.


Then he's still wrong. There are many reasons for a deer to jump a fence, to get to the other side, to chase a doe, to fight another buck to get away from critters, etc.

TH


----------



## nate56 (Dec 11, 2010)

Ill jump fences to chase a hottie....


----------



## BEER4BAIT (Jun 24, 2005)

a week ago I jumped a 6 foot fence when her husban came home early. did it free style


----------



## Kyle 1974 (May 10, 2006)

LMAO. What a douche nozzle. Deer don't jump low fence... Man, I missed out on this one.


----------



## chardog (Oct 13, 2011)

Well this is getting serious.... haha YES..


----------



## broadonrod (Feb 26, 2010)

Whitetails can't jump :bounce:


----------



## Pablo (May 21, 2004)

Nice pics Brett!


----------



## broadonrod (Feb 26, 2010)

:bounce:


----------



## broadonrod (Feb 26, 2010)

Pablo said:


> Nice pics Brett!


 Thanks ..... We have had a blast with the cameras this season....


----------



## State_Vet (Oct 10, 2006)

Now he will say technically that is a "leap" not a jump, and deer will "leap" over a fence:headknock

He 24, what do you expect? he has all the knowledge in the world, and Anjisan backing him up:rotfl:


----------



## devil1824 (Sep 4, 2010)

That's not a fence. It's a feeder pen. Totally different.  



Let the record show I still don't like high fences.


----------



## Kyle 1974 (May 10, 2006)

I'm calling BS Brett. Those are clearly photoshopped! Everyone knows whitetails can't jump.


----------



## longhorns13 (Aug 22, 2006)

Knifeman,
Chardog is a fine example of the hunting qualities from the Mont Belvieu boys!!


----------



## spurgersalty (Jun 29, 2010)

longhorns13 said:


> Knifeman,
> Chardog is a fine example of the hunting qualities from the Mont Belvieu boys!!


I wouldn't go so car as to lump a whole region of people in together with only one poor specimen to examine


----------



## nate56 (Dec 11, 2010)

longhorns13 said:


> Knifeman,
> Chardog is a fine example of the hunting qualities from the Mont Belvieu boys!!


Hey hey watch it...


----------



## Jeff SATX (Jan 18, 2011)

this thread is awesome


----------



## troutslayer (Feb 7, 2006)

What a freakin douchebag. Nice deer. And watch that comment about mont belvieu. We know our huntin


----------



## chardog (Oct 13, 2011)

troutslayer said:


> What a freakin douchebag. Nice deer. And watch that comment about mont belvieu. We know our huntin


 Hey now you can't claim your from Mont Belvieu you Old River Rat.... And watch your tone old man...


----------



## TeamJefe (Mar 20, 2007)

chardog said:


> No lol i actually have a degree and more than likely have a better job than you do sir.. im not on here to talk trash to anyone. I'm just putting my opinion out there.


who the F*** gave you a degree????? deer can't jump low fences?????

before you give people sh** about hunting out of a 10' x 10' deer blind you should remember your mega duck blind out in the bay...that no one can hunt but you, my ***

and if you say taking care of and managing a deer herd in a HF isn't work then you have no idea what you are talking about. its a ton of work, more than you can imagine....


----------



## chardog (Oct 13, 2011)

TeamJefe said:


> who the F*** gave you a degree????? deer can't jump low fences?????
> 
> before you give people sh** about hunting out of a 10' x 10' deer blind you should remember your mega duck blind out in the bay...that no one can hunt but you, my ***
> 
> and if you say taking care of and managing a deer herd in a HF isn't work then you have no idea what you are talking about. its a ton of work, more than you can imagine....


I never had a blind out in the bay lol... i hunt river bottoms only.. just tryin to get a rise out of you 2coolers when im bored lol


----------



## Capt. Marcus Canales (Aug 25, 2005)

maaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaan, some of you boys are rough up in this joint..... :rotfl:


----------



## spurgersalty (Jun 29, 2010)

osoobsessed said:


> maaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaan, some of you boys are rough up in this joint..... :rotfl:


Die thread, die thread, die thread, die thread, die thread, die thread, die thread, die thread, die thread, die thread.......


----------



## Capt. Marcus Canales (Aug 25, 2005)

spurgersalty said:


> Die thread, die thread, die thread, die thread, die thread, die thread, die thread, die thread, die thread, die thread.......


no TTT's on 2cool, spur!


----------



## RogerB (Oct 11, 2005)

holy moly - I guess I missed all this. Good Grief.


----------



## spurgersalty (Jun 29, 2010)

TTT???
Throw-in The Towel?

Roger, it was probably for the best


----------



## chardog (Oct 13, 2011)

Hahaha.. this thread needs to go in the record books


----------



## RogerB (Oct 11, 2005)

spurgersalty said:


> TTT???
> Throw-in The Towel?
> 
> Roger, it was probably for the best


apparently so -


----------



## devil1824 (Sep 4, 2010)

chardog said:


> Hahaha.. this thread needs to go in the record books


Negative


----------



## wolffman73 (Nov 30, 2011)

Chardog, if you keep it up, someone is going to make one of those cartoon skits out of you and post it on here.


----------



## Capt. Marcus Canales (Aug 25, 2005)

wolffman73 said:


> Chardog, if you keep it up, someone is going to make one of those cartoon skits out of you and post it on here.


wolff.....you know your avatar is in direct violation of shooting ethics and gun safety, right?


----------



## wolffman73 (Nov 30, 2011)

Nah, made Chardog take the pic.


----------



## devil1824 (Sep 4, 2010)

My left ear hurts just looking at that avatar. Is that a .22?


----------



## wolffman73 (Nov 30, 2011)

22-250


----------



## Troutfisch (Jun 19, 2005)

Very cool buck, lots of character on that rack! 

I think your definition of "cull" needs some work though...


----------



## chardog (Oct 13, 2011)

wolffman73 said:


> Chardog, if you keep it up, someone is going to make one of those cartoon skits out of you and post it on here.[/QUOTE
> Believe me i could care less


----------



## spurgersalty (Jun 29, 2010)

wolffman73 said:


> Chardog, if you keep it up, someone is going to make one of those cartoon skits out of you and post it on here.


From reading his posts, I'm already imagining Elmer Fudd hunting "Bugs".


----------



## texasbagman (Oct 1, 2007)

chardog said:


> Believe me i could care less


Well, it is good to know you do care some.


----------



## chardog (Oct 13, 2011)

chardog said:


> wolffman73 said:
> 
> 
> > Chardog, if you keep it up, someone is going to make one of those cartoon skits out of you and post it on here.[/QUOTE
> ...


----------



## chardog (Oct 13, 2011)

Oooohhhhhhhhhhh


----------



## devil1824 (Sep 4, 2010)

Oooouuuuccchhhh! I did have to free up a buck this year that was tangled up in the top strand of barb wire. I also watched a doe bounce off a high fence several times trying to get away from our truck on the same trip.


----------



## wolffman73 (Nov 30, 2011)

http://goanimate.com/movie/0In9PzFAso4M?utm_source=linkshare&uid=0MKg2lMDkM1o


----------



## devil1824 (Sep 4, 2010)

wolffman73 said:


> http://goanimate.com/movie/0In9PzFAso4M?utm_source=linkshare&uid=0MKg2lMDkM1o


Green to you Mother f'r!!!!!! That was great! Your mind is a bit twisted.


----------



## Dry Fly (Jul 23, 2011)

wolffman73 said:


> http://goanimate.com/movie/0In9PzFAso4M?utm_source=linkshare&uid=0MKg2lMDkM1o


Hahaha, pretty good!


----------



## catchysumfishy (Jul 19, 2008)

MEGABITE said:


> The guy doesn't look too happy. My smile wouldn't even fit in the pic if it were me! haha


Yes'r i ask my hunters why they are so mad at their trophy , then they smile! For the majority of them it is the largest buck to date after all!


----------



## BEER4BAIT (Jun 24, 2005)

this is the white helmet short buss topic


----------



## TooShallow (May 21, 2004)

This site is great. I've learned one important thing from this post. DO NOT DRINK THE WATER IN MONT BELVIEU.


----------



## TeamJefe (Mar 20, 2007)

chardog said:


> I never had a blind out in the bay lol... i hunt river bottoms only.. just tryin to get a rise out of you 2coolers when im bored lol


me too, me too....


----------



## chardog (Oct 13, 2011)

TooShallow said:


> This site is great. I've learned one important thing from this post. DO NOT DRINK THE WATER IN MONT BELVIEU.


Ssshhhhhhh


----------



## workn2huntnfish (Aug 1, 2008)

*Deer Hunting versus deer Farming*



cpthook said:


> insane, high fence or??? lots of supplemental feeding??


This is clearly a case of deer hunting vs. deer farming. Those that hunt HF usually hunt from heated box blinds overlooking a corn/protein feeder 75 yds away with a scoped rifle and are seeking bio-designed mega bucks. There is clearly very little hunting skill involved other than patience. There have been many documented cases of 6,7,8 year old children shooting their first buck that would have been in the BC book if not for a rule that those bucks are not allowed to be entered. 
Deer farming = HF


----------



## devil1824 (Sep 4, 2010)

workn2huntnfish said:


> This is clearly a case of deer hunting vs. deer farming. Those that hunt HF usually hunt from heated box blinds overlooking a corn/protein feeder 75 yds away with a scoped rifle and are seeking bio-designed mega bucks. There is clearly very little hunting skill involved other than patience. There have been many documented cases of 6,7,8 year old children shooting their first buck that would have been in the BC book if not for a rule that those bucks are not allowed to be entered.
> Deer farming = HF


You just opened a new can. Hear we go again. Let me get some more popcorn and beer. Osoo I got you a beer too. :biggrin:


----------



## big john o (Aug 12, 2005)

workn2huntnfish said:


> This is clearly a case of deer hunting vs. deer farming. Those that hunt HF usually hunt from heated box blinds overlooking a corn/protein feeder 75 yds away with a scoped rifle and are seeking bio-designed mega bucks. There is clearly very little hunting skill involved other than patience. There have been many documented cases of 6,7,8 year old children shooting their first buck that would have been in the BC book if not for a rule that those bucks are not allowed to be entered.
> Deer farming = HF


You forgot drinking beer and peeing out the window... that takes some skill doesn't it?


----------



## RogerB (Oct 11, 2005)

big john o said:


> You forgot drinking beer and peeing out the window... that takes some skill doesn't it?


to do both at the same time?? it most certainly does - and to do it successfully the way State Vet does it - it's a skill that makes one marvel at the wonder of it all


----------



## devil1824 (Sep 4, 2010)

My uncle has a funnel going through the wall. LOL!


----------



## longhorns13 (Aug 22, 2006)

workn2huntnfish said:


> This is clearly a case of deer hunting vs. deer farming. Those that hunt HF usually hunt from heated box blinds overlooking a corn/protein feeder 75 yds away with a scoped rifle and are seeking bio-designed mega bucks. There is clearly very little hunting skill involved other than patience. There have been many documented cases of 6,7,8 year old children shooting their first buck that would have been in the BC book if not for a rule that those bucks are not allowed to be entered.
> Deer farming = HF


That is the only way I thought you hunted! Been doing it East, West, South Texas my whole life. All low fence though! Only in the last couple of years since my bladder has been the size of a baseball that I've ****** out the window!


----------



## RogerB (Oct 11, 2005)

devil1824 said:


> My uncle has a funnel going through the wall. LOL!


I think the plan is to add an addition to State_Vet's blind this year, a master bathroom 
he's already got the sun porch


----------



## big john o (Aug 12, 2005)

devil1824 said:


> My uncle has a funnel going through the wall. LOL!


******* urinal...


----------



## Pablo (May 21, 2004)

workn2huntnfish said:


> This is clearly a case of deer hunting vs. deer farming. Those that hunt HF usually hunt from heated box blinds overlooking a corn/protein feeder 75 yds away with a scoped rifle and are seeking bio-designed mega bucks. There is clearly very little hunting skill involved other than patience. There have been many documented cases of 6,7,8 year old children shooting their first buck that would have been in the BC book if not for a rule that those bucks are not allowed to be entered.
> Deer farming = HF


Ha, I was wondering when you were going to show up and add your two centavos.


----------



## chardog (Oct 13, 2011)

workn2huntnfish said:


> This is clearly a case of deer hunting vs. deer farming. Those that hunt HF usually hunt from heated box blinds overlooking a corn/protein feeder 75 yds away with a scoped rifle and are seeking bio-designed mega bucks. There is clearly very little hunting skill involved other than patience. There have been many documented cases of 6,7,8 year old children shooting their first buck that would have been in the BC book if not for a rule that those bucks are not allowed to be entered.
> Deer farming = HF


About time someone stepped up and said something .. i thought i was the only one with a pair in this thread


----------



## State_Vet (Oct 10, 2006)

chardog said:


> About time someone stepped up and said something .. i thought i was the only one with a pair in this thread


Of ovaries?


----------



## State_Vet (Oct 10, 2006)

RogerB said:


> I think the plan is to add an addition to State_Vet's blind this year, a master bathroom
> he's already got the sun porch


I have to redo the tile in the hallway first:biggrin:


----------



## State_Vet (Oct 10, 2006)

workn2huntnfish said:


> This is clearly a case of deer hunting vs. deer farming. Those that hunt HF usually hunt from heated box blinds overlooking a corn/protein feeder 75 yds away with a scoped rifle and are seeking bio-designed mega bucks. There is clearly very little hunting skill involved other than patience. There have been many documented cases of 6,7,8 year old children shooting their first buck that would have been in the BC book if not for a rule that those bucks are not allowed to be entered.
> Deer farming = HF


You "true hunters" really crack me up, you give the impression that you hunt by walking into the brush naked and hunting deer the "old way" with a rock. But I bet you enjoy modern hunting equipment i.e. scoped rifles, modern bows, optics, camo clothes, ect, I bet you even drive to your hunting area.

You guys enjoy bashing other hunters for the methods they use, but the truth is you probably enjoy some of the same advantages of modern hunting. Every one hunts different, and every animal is a trophy in its own way.


----------



## Tommy2000 (Mar 23, 2008)

19 pages so far. All over a picture that has so obviously been cropped or photoshopped that it may not even be real. Look at the hunters left hand and see that is has been cropped. The picture has been modified and if it is real, why the cropping? Ya gotta wonder? Maybe the OP can post some different angles of this animal. 
Myself, I would never bash another hunter's kill. I'm not bashing this one. Just questioning the obvious........
BTW, I hunt no fence, low fence, high fence using whatever weapon I desire and is legal for the game.


----------



## wolffman73 (Nov 30, 2011)

Oh boy, now it's time for popcorn and beer.


----------



## wolffman73 (Nov 30, 2011)

Oh ****. I just used my wife's graphics program to blow the pic up AND...I do believe Tommy is right. It's a major chop job and she thinks so too.


----------



## wolffman73 (Nov 30, 2011)

Left hand has been cropped in editing as Tommy has stated. Also the forehead of the deer has been cropped, there is a straight line that runs across it where someone cut and pasted another deer's head on it. When zoomed in, you can see a definite rectangle of pixilation around the deer's head where it was chopped. Dangit, I feel like an idiot now.


----------



## chardog (Oct 13, 2011)

State_Vet said:


> You "true hunters" really crack me up, you give the impression that you hunt by walking into the brush naked and hunting deer the "old way" with a rock. But I bet you enjoy modern hunting equipment i.e. scoped rifles, modern bows, optics, camo clothes, ect, I bet you even drive to your hunting area.
> 
> You guys enjoy bashing other hunters for the methods they use, but the truth is you probably enjoy some of the same advantages of modern hunting. Every one hunts different, and every animal is a trophy in its own way.


Sounds like you hunt hf seeing how butt hurt you are.. sorry us true hunters called you out on your lack of skill on shooting your pets


----------



## BretE (Jan 24, 2008)

You just keep diggin deeper and deeper.....you know nothing about StateVet do you?.......you're in for a little surprise......I'll leave it at that.....


----------



## chardog (Oct 13, 2011)

Brete said:


> You just keep diggin deeper and deeper.....you know nothing about StateVet do you?.......you're in for a little surprise......I'll leave it at that.....


Uh oh.... so scarry.. i better hurry and delete it


----------



## spurgersalty (Jun 29, 2010)

I don't hunt HF, LF, or even a lease and I still think you're wrong with your antagonistic statements and mis-informed conclusions.


----------



## BretE (Jan 24, 2008)

No need to be scared, just think you're gonna be a little ashamed......at least you should be.....


----------



## spurgersalty (Jun 29, 2010)

Brete said:


> No need to be scared, just think you're gonna be a little ashamed......at least you should be.....


Yep, I've never met him personally, but know the reason you speak of.


----------



## BretE (Jan 24, 2008)

spurgersalty said:


> Yep, I've never met him personally, but know the reason you speak of.


I've never met him either but I do have a lot of respect for the man....He deserves it.....


----------



## devil1824 (Sep 4, 2010)

Been 24 hrs. since I've checked in and I see the poo is still slinging every direction. LOL! The good news is that I shot my bow today and got my CHRISTmas shopping DONE!!!


----------



## 535 (May 23, 2004)

Why would he be ashamed if he met George? Hell, if anything he oughtta worry about getting throat punched by him. Thats the only thing that I was worried about when I met him and I talked a LOT of smack to him, hahaha...


----------



## chardog (Oct 13, 2011)

Ill never meet him.. nor do i care... stop over reacting


----------



## Pablo (May 21, 2004)

jc said:


> Why would he be ashamed if he met George? Hell, if anything he oughtta worry about getting throat punched by him. Thats the only thing that I was worried about when I met him and I talked a LOT of smack to him, hahaha...


Yeah, once you got nubbed you felt better. LMAO

Chardog, high/low fence debates are dead horses so quit beating them. We're all tired of it.


----------



## Tommy2000 (Mar 23, 2008)

I woke Stumpy up early one morning, passing thru town. Seemed personable enough and I didn't even get throat-punched.


----------



## RogerB (Oct 11, 2005)

chardog said:


> Sounds like you hunt hf seeing how butt hurt you are.. sorry us true hunters called you out on your lack of skill on shooting your pets


You ignorant, immature little twit. "true hunter"? You've no clue


----------



## chardog (Oct 13, 2011)

RogerB said:


> You ignorant, immature little twit. "true hunter"? You've no clue


I've got a pretty good idea


----------



## RogerB (Oct 11, 2005)

No - you don't - otherwise you wouldn't have made such a stupid, immature and wrong comment. But you go ahead - tell everyone else how wrong they are. I personally get tired of trolls.


----------



## BretE (Jan 24, 2008)

You know how it is Roger, when you're 24 and know everything...... I remember it....vaguely!....lol


----------



## RogerB (Oct 11, 2005)

Brete
I'll not respond to this "true hunter" again. His comments about State_Vet almost caused me to say something that would send me on a camping trip. Having an opinion about hunting is one thing. Turn it personal when one has NO CLUE is another. I'm done (for now) there's a beer around here somewhere with my name on it


----------



## broadonrod (Feb 26, 2010)

RogerB said:


> Brete
> I'll not respond to this "true hunter" again. His comments about State_Vet almost caused me to say something that would send me on a camping trip. Having an opinion about hunting is one thing. Turn it personal when one has NO CLUE is another. I'm done (for now) there's a beer around here somewhere with my name on it


Well put Roger I say thing all the time that send me on little camping trips lol.... Mont had lined me out a few time and I deserved all of them but BOOM!!! Hope you get your deer ..... Brett


----------



## RogerB (Oct 11, 2005)

Yeah, I almost said something. But didn't. I enjoy this forum too much. And you don't get good reception at camp


----------



## buckbuddy (Sep 1, 2008)

RogerB said:


> Yeah, I almost said something. But didn't. I enjoy this forum too much. And you don't get good reception at camp


*You!..The Man!!, Roger.*

*..Mark*


----------



## rubberducky (Mar 19, 2010)

Wow this one just keeps going and going and going!
It's a great buck no matter were it come from 
James 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk because Reeltime told me to


----------



## State_Vet (Oct 10, 2006)

chardog said:


> Sounds like you hunt hf seeing how butt hurt you are.. sorry us true hunters called you out on your lack of skill on shooting your pets


You talk alot of smack for a 24 year old "internet super hunter". Usually boys like you that come on here talking like you do end up only hunting on video games or in some fantasy world they make up after falling asleep watching the Outdoor channel.

If you haven't noticed already your not impressing anyone, we pretty much think your a joke and a fool. We have been cutting you slack since most of us have socks older than you.

As far as me being a "true hunter" any thing hunting related you've done, I've probably done it except i did it one-handed so if you want to talk about hunters taking the easy way, if you use two hands it kind of makes you a wimp


----------



## rubberducky (Mar 19, 2010)

State_Vet said:


> You talk alot of smack for a 24 year old "internet super hunter". Usually boys like you that come on here talking like you do end up only hunting on video games or in some fantasy world they make up after falling asleep watching the Outdoor channel.
> 
> If you haven't noticed already your not impressing anyone, we pretty much think your a joke and a fool. We have been cutting you slack since most of us have socks older than you.
> 
> As far as me being a "true hunter" any thing hunting related you've done, I've probably done it except i did it one-handed so if you want to talk about hunters taking the easy way, if you use two hands it kind of makes you a wimp


Man I'm only 25 and sometimes I have a hard time hunting and hitting with both hands now I have to learn how to do it with one! Man it's going to be a long summer got to find a way to bow hunt one handed lol

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk because Reeltime told me to


----------



## RogerB (Oct 11, 2005)

State_Vet said:


> You talk alot of smack for a 24 year old "internet super hunter". Usually boys like you that come on here talking like you do end up only hunting on video games or in some fantasy world they make up after falling asleep watching the Outdoor channel.
> 
> If you haven't noticed already your not impressing anyone, we pretty much think your a joke and a fool. We have been cutting you slack since most of us have socks older than you.
> 
> As far as me being a "true hunter" any thing hunting related you've done, I've probably done it except i did it one-handed so if you want to talk about hunters taking the easy way, if you use two hands it kind of makes you a wimp


You been looking at my socks again?


----------



## State_Vet (Oct 10, 2006)

rubberducky said:


> Man I'm only 25 and sometimes I have a hard time hunting and hitting with both hands now I have to learn how to do it with one! Man it's going to be a long summer got to find a way to bow hunt one handed lol
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk because Reeltime told me to


I can tell you how:biggrin:


----------



## State_Vet (Oct 10, 2006)

RogerB said:


> You been looking at my socks again?


the rawhide on your socks kind of tells a story


----------



## RogerB (Oct 11, 2005)

:rotfl:


----------



## PEACE OUT (May 3, 2011)

*that's a good 'ol biggun*

Judging by what comes out of his mouth it is safe to say that Chardog is a bit on the immature side...so why don't we not stoop to his level and just ignore him. I agree it is aggravating reading some of his posts but people are just throwing fuel on the fire.

Nice buck! I got tired of sifting thru all of the trash talking, anyone know what this buck scored and where it was harvested?


----------



## wolffman73 (Nov 30, 2011)

This whole thread is junk. Deer posted is photoshopped.


----------



## PEACE OUT (May 3, 2011)

*Que?*



wolffman73 said:


> This whole thread is junk. Deer posted is photoshopped.


How can you tell?


----------



## wolffman73 (Nov 30, 2011)

Another member pointed it out first here on this thread. I opened the pic in my wife's editing software (Adobe photoshop) and the cutting and pasting is easy to see. Look at the hunters left hand, has a straight line where it was chopped. Also look at the deer's forehead, straight line across where it was chopped. Also there are straight line cuts in the deer's brow tines.

Right click and save to your computer, then zoom in using whatever program your computer has. It's easy to see.


----------



## PEACE OUT (May 3, 2011)

*well there you go*



wolffman73 said:


> Another member pointed it out first here on this thread. I opened the pic in my wife's editing software (Adobe photoshop) and the cutting and pasting is easy to see. Look at the hunters left hand, has a straight line where it was chopped. Also look at the deer's forehead, straight line across where it was chopped. Also there are straight line cuts in the deer's brow tines.
> 
> Right click and save to your computer, then zoom in using whatever program your computer has. It's easy to see.


Never understood why people photoshop pictures. I guess they want others to envy them...???

I'll take your word for it but I don't care enough to check the picture, I just like looking at deer.

Either way it is still a cool picture!


----------



## big john o (Aug 12, 2005)

wolffman73 said:


> Another member pointed it out first here on this thread. I opened the pic in my wife's editing software (Adobe photoshop) and the cutting and pasting is easy to see. Look at the hunters left hand, has a straight line where it was chopped. Also look at the deer's forehead, straight line across where it was chopped. Also there are straight line cuts in the deer's brow tines.
> 
> Right click and save to your computer, then zoom in using whatever program your computer has. It's easy to see.


I dunno about photoshopped... it looks like a real picture of a real deer to me, but I have seen it at least once before this thread was started...


----------



## wolffman73 (Nov 30, 2011)

Someone is kicking back and laughing at the 22 pages of mayhem they started.


----------



## wolffman73 (Nov 30, 2011)

Not sure how well this will show up on here. Can you see the line where his left hand was cut? Also the line across the deer's forehead where another head was cut in.


----------



## spurgersalty (Jun 29, 2010)

wolffman73 said:


> Someone is kicking back and laughing at the 22 pages of mayhem they started.


No, I have met Railbird (the OP) and don't believe he would post that pic just to stir chit.


----------



## wolffman73 (Nov 30, 2011)

Hell Spurger, he's probably a victim of the pic too. Maybe was posting to show others and didn't realize.


----------



## Vampiro (May 1, 2009)

Somebody needs to take this 'Great White Hunting Dog" out west and dump him in the forested mountains of New Mexico, Colorado, or Utah so he can prove himself worthy and earn the right to talk his s*** .


----------

